# running new speaker wire



## Fonque (May 1, 2002)

for those that have done this, is there an easy way to run wire through the wire loom into the door? I have fairly large hands and its an incredibly cramped space to work in.

Im running 2 pairs of 16 gauge wire through the loom for the midbass and the tweets in the door.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Not easy!!!No easy way that I know of.
I don't have the biggest hands, and it was a major bitch on my B14. Well worth it though....

I used Monster XLN, so the wire I used was much bigger.


----------



## Fonque (May 1, 2002)

thats exactly what im running monster XLN this stuff is pretty thick to go through the wire loom but i dont have a choice


----------



## 98 nizmo200sx se (Apr 10, 2003)

i just made new holes


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Tape the wires to something that is metal, but somewhat flexible if you can't get a straight shot. Thread the metal whatever through, grab it and pull the wire through. I did that with my B12 and had the wire run it almost no time at all.


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

dont use metal get a big zip tie like. tape the wires to it then grease the thing with wd40 or something equal it will slide right through


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

I had no problem with some soft metal, just make sure it is really blunt. I used #8 THHN stranded copper wire.


----------



## Fonque (May 1, 2002)

thx for the idea this should make this install go all the more smoother, now i gotta figure out what to do about my rear speaker mounts


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Whats up with the rear speacker mounts, maybe I can help ya. Heh heh, with installing 6*9's into the 6 1/4" hole in my B12, I found tin snip to do the job I think if you call around to different car audio stores, they can supply you with adapter plates it you are using the same size speaker.


----------



## Fonque (May 1, 2002)

my rear speakers are supposed to be 6 1/2 but i cant get the 6 1/2's i just bought to fit so now i gotta go at things with a dremel and this is in an NX btw


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Bypass the wire loom. 

Run the cable out the rubber grommet over to the next rubber grommet and into the vehicle. When it's all set the way you like it, electrical tape the grommets closed and electrical tap your wire to the outside of the wire loom.

I know it's not a 100% perfect but I wasn't gunna waste an hour just running speaker wire from door to cab.

It looks good, it works good, and it'll will save you the headache of threading wire through the tiny loom. 

That's what I did any way.


----------

